# Nursing mom - scratched teets/abdomen



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

In addition to our yellow lab, we also have an English Setter who is a working dog as well as a wonderful household pet. She has a 3 week old litter of 8 pups and all are doing fine. Her teets and abdomen are really taken a "beating" with scratches and irritation from the pup's sharp little toenails. We have trimmed them, although the best you can do is just trim the very tips. ( This is our first puppy litter. We had a request from a friend and bird dog kennel owner to have a litter of pups from my female English Setter, and fortunately all the pups are already spoken for.)

Is there any ointment or salve type product that we can apply to her teets and abdomen to help with this? I know that she certainly has to feel it. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Olive oil!!

But no Popeye?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bag Balm- originally made to sooth cow udders from irritation and minor scratches. Can buy it at your local farm store, or online, pet supplies, etc.


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

If the pups are still nursing, I would not use Bag Balm. I think it would be harmful if the pups ingested it. My lab had a C-section and add that equation to the sharp nails of 11 nursing pups and Mom was not real enthusiastic about feedings. I took a piece of towel and cut openings for the nipples and actually attended every feeding and held the cloth in place to cover the scratches from the pups and prevent harm to the incision from the C-section. Lots of work, but worth it in the long run.

Good luck with the pups!

Alliecat


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

It's supposed to be non-toxic. I would put it on after the last nursing of the night anyway... add a t-shirt on her... to give her a break from the pups. If the pups are 3 weeks old, they are about to be weaned anyway. And, if the bitch is getting sore, they'll be weaned sooner rather than later.

*http://www.vetinfo.com/pet-care-winter-climates.html*


*Winter Pet Care Tips for Dogs*

One of the most important dog care tips involves clothing. Some people feel it is silly to dress your dog in clothing, but a short haired dog needs additional layers to keep warm on a very chilly day. Dogs require daily exercise, so dress your dog warmly and go for a walk. A reflective jacket is a great way to make sure your dog is visible to others in snow. Do not shave a dog's fur in the winter months. They need their winter coat for warmth. Dogs pads dry out in the winter months, especially if they are exposed to road salt or remain outside for extended periods of time. After all winter outdoor activities, rub some Bag Balm into the dog's pads to help prevent dry, cracked skin. You can do the same with your dog's nose if it is becoming dry. Don't worry about a dog licking it off, Bag Balm is non-toxic.

Other winter pet care tips involve limiting the amount of time your dog is outside in cold air. If you notice the dog slows down or starts whimpering or lifting paws from the ground, get him inside immediately. Those are sure signs the dog is bothered by the cold.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I prefer to use a dremel on my puppies' nails at that point. No sharp edges....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> I prefer to use a dremel on my puppies' nails at that point. No sharp edges....


Isn't that the best? I start them early and often with the dremel...


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Isn't that the best? I start them early and often with the dremel....


I think so.  Plus it starts them w/ some noise desensitization too. I hardly ever clip nails here, do all dremel, so want my pups to be used to it early. I've not had a mom scratched up either. Teeth are enough of a "pain" when they blast through!!!!


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I agree with Bag Balm! Non toxic to pups and soothing to sore Moms. Works well for briar scratches on my own legs too. Bill
________
Glass bubblers


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Another good one is Udder Balm.


----------



## Ken Parrott (Feb 5, 2005)

Bill Watson said:


> I agree with Bag Balm! Non toxic to pups and soothing to sore Moms. Works well for briar scratches on my own legs too. Bill



I've used Bag Balm on the mother's underside when needed for 20+ years with no ill effects that I know of. It is amazing how quickly that stuff works. Works great on the cracks in my fingers from setting decoys as well.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We've used Bag Balm on nursing females with good results. The last nursing bitch had a c-section and we used it with no ill effects. I usually applied it after she had finished nursing and rubbed it in to her skin. It was basically absorbed before the next feeding. I use it on my own hands every winter.


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info on the Bag Balm. Momma dog has sort of helped herself out some ...... she's started feeding them standing up sometimes. Its the funniest thing to watch!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I was thinking lanolin also.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

If you don't start triming puppy toe nails starting at about 3 weeks the scratches can introduce bacteria and the dam can get mastitis. Standing up to nurse alone won't prevent tearing and scratching.


----------

